# Oblivion install error 0x80070002



## buddahkine (Nov 1, 2008)

I just bought oblivion for my PC, and every time I try to install it I get an error like this: 

Error Code: -5004 : 0x80070002
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (3085)
PAPP:Oblivion
PVENDOR:Bethesda Softworks (http://www.bethsoft.com)
PGUID:35CB6715-41F8-4F99-8881-6FC75BF054B0
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) BT_OTHER 328.219

My computer is the Gateway P7811FX, 2.26 intel core 2 duo processor, 9800M GTS graphics card, 4 gigs of ram and vista 64-bit. 

I searched the forum and couldn't find any info. I searched around on the net but couldn't find a good solution. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok....try updating your InStallShield first. If that doesn't work, I found this thread over on Bethesda by someone who was getting the same error...but with his Fallout 3..... and found a solution. (Fallout 3 uses an enhanced Oblivion engine) 

BUT, do update your installshield first. This has been one problem with Oblivion and VISTA. Sometimes that's all is needed.

Secondly, when you uninstalled, did you do a "clean" one? Or just reinstalled right after uninstalling it. 
-----------------------------------
To Completely uninstall Oblivion, try these steps:

1) Delete everything you can in C:\Windows\Temp
2) Delete everything you can in C:\Documents and Settings\<your profile>\Local Settings\Temp
3) Delete the folder C:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime
4) Explore the Oblivion disc and find the folder DXREDIST. In that folder run DXSETUP.exe (This will start the DirectX setup program. It's important that this step is taken, even if you've got a newer version of DirectX installed. The newer version won't be overwritten but the installer will let Windows know that it's been run and that should stop the Oblivion installer from trying to run the DirectX setup and hanging again,)
5) Manually run Setup.exe from the disc.

If you still get errors right click on the task bar and choose Task Manager. Go to the Processes tab. Select ctfmon.exe and click "End Process". Close the Task Manager and try installing again.
----------------------------

Here is another suggestion from Planet Elder Scrolls: Oblivion forums. Same error code as yours.

By the way, I just got Oblivion too. The only error message I got was the DX one and learned from the Bethesda Technical Help about "#4". Although all my drivers are up to date, I performed the DXSETUP.exe and can run the game now. Worth it!


----------

